# recomendations



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i am thinking about going to a casting set-up...will be used mostly on pier and beach...not to expensive...i have been looking...just confused...to many choices...rods , reels, line, etc...help please


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

rattler,

10'Tica (~$85-90) w/a Diawa SL20SH (~95-100) so combo for ~ 185+/-. Or you could up grade reel to a Penn 525 Mag (~150) or a Diawa Sealine X series (improved Slosh ~ 135) so combo is 220-240 plus tax. 

Want something bigger 12'Tica w/Diawa SL30SH combo for ~ 200 bucks.

For us to provide better recommendations you need to detail/spec the info on casting combo size and price cap as you know there is alot of tackle out there and you can put together a combo anywhere from ~75 to 750 bucks  

My 2 cent,

`bucket


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

the bucket hit it right on the nose good job


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks, gives me a place to start...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rattler, thats the place to start and end... its the perfect starter setup... bucket is pretty straight forward with his posts, his info is always on the money...i know alot of guys who still carry one of those setups in their trucks...(i still do)


if your fishin the bay mostly, wont matter as much, but with the ocean, you dont usually have to throw 8... not that often anyway or let alone 10 or 12. might as well drink beer inside if conditions are too nasty. 

a tica in 10ft+ will throw 6 very very surprisingly well with a diawa sh or shv. with a 525 even better for me. 8 its a bit slushy, but still, it will throw it. they are light, have a great customer support motto, u break it, they give ya a new one in less than a week. and are cheap, but function well. tsunami and ocean master, as well as the okuma are reasonable alternatives, but for me none measure up to the tica for various reasons. the diawa's and penns are great reels under 200bucks, the slosh u should be able to find for no more than 100, the shv 130 the penn for 150. ticas u can find cheap.....

and if anyone tells ya a 10ft tica wont land fish, i've caught most of my big fish on the cheapest rod i have.... that tica(remember that drum?) the rod is great, i ALWAYS take the 10ft tica as it throws lures extremely well on top of everything else. 

its a good combo brother, also if and when you decide to upgrade your rod, the reels will be fine for that as well, but you'll be happy with a tica diawa/penn setup...

if u get the 525 i would highly advise the mag upgrade from tres.

imho...

neil

damn i sound like a tica rep...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have an 20SHV that I might want to part with the right price. I bought it last fall and in good condition. As you know Daiwa reels are durable. PM me if you're interested. This reel matches up nicely with the OM10 Short Heaver that's on sales right now at basspro.com.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

whats the price your willing to get rid of it for


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

80 or best offer!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ya aint gettin that much from me! i'll wait on that... dude you wanna come out to baileys after work for a beer or 12?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*tica ?*

i thought the eyes fall off...not that i can't fix my own...i'm really looking for something lite and easy to throw all day...already own 20+ set-ups...most i don't even use...i "retired" a set-up that i used for 20 years(wore it out)...i have bought others scince looking for my new favorite...what i want is lite, throws easy(far), and will get me anything from spot to stripers...thanks for the help...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Watch out*

Hey Crawfish, watch out NTKG just wants to get ya drunk and  well just dont bend over to pick it up when he drops that special dollar  Ntkg let me know if he is a easy drunk I might take him out drinking next


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Hey Crawfish, watch out NTKG just wants to get ya drunk and  well just dont bend over to pick it up when he drops that special dollar  Ntkg let me know if he is a easy drunk I might take him out drinking next



shooter...we already have a whity member  ..BTW....he ain't bendin over fer no special dollar...maybe fer a custom


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lot less than that... next weekend he'll do it for a bunker head...


----------

